# 'Indasia' nitrite brine salt....what's nitrite %??



## expat smoker (Mar 12, 2013)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

Over here in Thailand there are often very few options available for tools, supplies etc.  All the things that you can easily obtain in the US or western world are often a challenge to get here.

After a long search, I finally found a restaurant supply company that carries a 'Nitrite brine salt' and in small print on the label, it says 'NITRIT POKELSALZ'.  No other info, especially the % of nitrite, which seems like critical information.

BTW.....the color is white and it is find textured. It is distributed in Thailand by Royal Exquisite Food Limited Partnership and a web search that revealed no info.

Has anyone seen or used this product and knows the % of nitrite??

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 12, 2013)

Only God knows, and maybe the manufacturer.
You need to find some way to contact them.
Don't listen to anyone who guesses at the nitrite level.


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Mar 12, 2013)

I found this stuff.... don't know the accuracy..... Dave

http://www.lucas-ingredients.co.uk/tbulls_curing_pdfs/H06-PokelsalzPickle-38387.pdf

http://www.lucas-ingredients.co.uk/tbulls_curing_pdfs/H05-PokelsalzPump-38382.pdf

http://www.lucas-ingredients.co.uk/tbulls_curing_pdfs/H11-PokelsalzDry-48301.pdf


----------



## expat smoker (Mar 12, 2013)

I did finally reach the manager of the company and he forwarded me the following info on the nitrite salt. My question now is........... can I use this as a regular nitrite cure [Prague pink salt] and of course mix with salt and sugar [50/50% is my favorite] as a dry cure for bacon??

Product Specification
INDASIA-Art.no: I64700
INDASIA Marking: Nitrite salt 0,8-0,9%/ E250, iodized
Description: Nitrite salt
Usage: as needed
Storage: Cool and dry
Minimum shelf life: 24 months from the date of production
Ingredients: salt iodized, peservative E250
Allergy declaration: none
Conditions: powder
Microbiological status: Bacterial content:
Mould:
E.coli:
Salmonella:
<102 /g
negativ
negativ
negativ in 25 g
Traceability: ensured
traceability information: articel number & BBD
GMO (Gene Modified Organisms):n.d. (PCR-Method / DNA-Amplification)
According to regulation (EC) 1829/2003 and regulation
(EC) 1830/2003 the product has not to be labelled.
Irradiation: n. d. (method "Thermolumineszenz")
All data are average values, small variations are normal.
Cross contamination from allergens traces (gluten containing grain, eggs, peanuts, soya, milk, nuts,
celery, sesame, mustard and products thereof) cannot be ruled out.
The bacterial figures can only be ensured within the framework of the statistical assurance of our
sampling procedure according to DIN 10 220 (taking samples to test quantity or quality
characteristics of spices and additives.)
17.03.2011 - 10:52:21 Uhr - Art.Nr.: I64700 17.03.2011 - 10:52:21 Uhr


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay, if it's 0.9% nitrite, using 17 grams of it per kilo of bacon equates to 153ppm, that's an acceptable amount of nitrite.
You'll probably want to add a tad more salt, and, of course, the sugar.

~Martin


----------



## expat smoker (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Martin for the fast reply. I usually go with the numbers on [your?] cure calculator posted on this forum somewhere and go with 50gr salt and 50gr salt and about 7gr of the cure #1 that is 6.25% nitrite.  I think that is for 5lbs of belly bacon.  So with the tad extra nitrite, then I can add a 'tad' more sugar, right?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay, if you use 50g. of salt and 50g. of sugar per 5 lb. of bacon that's approximately 2.2% of each.

So, if you use 17 grams of the cure in question per kilo of bacon, you'll need to add ~5 grams of salt along with 22 grams of sugar.

Always check, double check and triple check the numbers.

HTH


~Martin


----------



## expat smoker (Mar 13, 2013)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

Thanks again Martin......it's good to know that there are some guys that know their meat-math.


----------



## 99japiea (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi I am also in Thailand andam using the same "Indasia" salt, but somehow seem to be getting a decimal point in the wrong place which is potentially scarey !

I am using this equation

153 /1000000(ppm) *1000(0ne litre)divided by 0.1 (10% pump rate)/0.009(strength of nitrate salt) and am getting a result of 170 gms!

What am I doing wrong ?

Thanks

99jaapie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 28, 2014)

99japiea said:


> Hi I am also in Thailand andam using the same "Indasia" salt, but somehow seem to be getting a decimal point in the wrong place which is potentially scarey !
> 
> I am using this equation
> 
> ...


I believe their math was for dry cure. Yours is for pumped at 10%.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2014)

99japiea said:


> Hi I am also in Thailand andam using the same "Indasia" salt, but somehow seem to be getting a decimal point in the wrong place which is potentially scarey !
> 
> I am using this equation
> 
> ...



Morning....  First of all, I do not understand the pumping calculations of the FDA or any other alphabet agency....  So I developed my own personal calculation to insure I do NOT over or under cure meats.....

The calculation I use is.....

Grams of meat X the expected finished Ppm nitrite...   5000 gms. meat at 150 Ppm nitrite ... 5000 X .000150 = 0.75 gms nitrite

If your "cure" is 0.9% nitrite then .....  0.75 gms nitrite / 0.009 = 83.33 gms cure is needed to attain 0.75 gms nitrite...

If you want to pump the meat and attain 150 Ppm nitrite in the meat, dissolve 83.88 gms cure in an acceptable amount of liquid to pump...
250 gms to 500 gms liquid then pump the ENTIRE amount of liquid into the meat...  
using several injection to insure equal distribution throughout the meat...  
using a 5 ml injection that would be 50 injections of the 250 ml or 100 injections of the 500 ml....

Then make a liter (1000 mls) of 150 Ppm nitrite solution to submerge the meat in  .... which would be 16.66 gms cure in 1000 mls.... 

Submerge the meat and refrigerate for 5-10 days....    

With a 150 Ppm solution inside the meat and a 150 Ppm solution surrounding the meat, you are good to go....

Be sure to adjust amounts to your specific situation.....  amount of meat, or amount of brine to cover the meat...   adjust additional salt and sugar also....  

I hope this makes sense....    Dave


----------



## 99jaapie (Dec 22, 2014)

Thank you DavOmak

Excellent - simple to follow and at least now I can ease up on the attempts at understanding the FDA booklet kindly supplied by Diggingdog farm (thanks to you also), I must say, I thought I had the basics going and suddenly after 2 or three hours just ended up back as confused as I was at the beginning, Perhaps meat maths is not for me......

I really do appreciate your reply and will be trying this out soon.

Unfortunately at the moment all freezers and fridges are full so a little thumb twiddling and beer drinking may be in order!.

(I have 5 kilos in a dry rub on day three)

Rgds

99jaapie


----------

